# irritated throat and mild cough..reflux or something else?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on Prilosec for 3 months now, and the last few days I've had a hoarse throat with phlegm. When I drink water, it feels cold going down, so I'm wondering whether this is reflux acting up or something bronchial. Do any of you get this with reflux? If so, does it mean the Prilosec isn't working for me? Or is this just something I'll get at times?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Helloooo...anybody there?


----------



## 13885 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Madge,I take 40 mg Nexium twice a day and 40 mg Pepcid at bedtime and I do have hoarseness quite often. But I also have asthma and take Pulmicort twice a day and a side efffect of that is hoarseness so I don't know what's really causing it. My pulmonologist said that if I could get my GERD under control my asthma would get better. It is so tiring trying to figure it all out.Do you think it could be the start of a cold? it is the season for them?Sorry I couldn't be of more help but I thought I would share my situation with you since you hadn't heard from anyone else.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Sue...Thanks for replying. I don't have asthma, but I do have a lot of post-nasal drip that comes down from my left sinus. I use Nasonex (nasal steroid) for that. It could be related to that too, now that I think about it. I've had that condition for years.I can't take more than 20 mg of Prilosec once a day. The side effects (constipation and hard stool) plus bloating and pain...IBS) are just too much of a problem when I take more than that. As it is, I have the first case of really bad hemorrhoids I've ever had from the Prilosec. I'd like to try just Pepcid twice a day,or generic Zantac, but am thinking it may not be strong enough. One doctor says to try it, the other doctor says to stay on Prilosec since it's a stronger acid reducer.Guess I'll just have to accept that I'll continue to get this hoarseness and raw-feeling throat with acidy phlegm a few times a week. Is that how often you get it? How long have you been taking your meds for reflux? Again, thanks for answering. It helped.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello! I had begun having 'sinus problems' a few years back. Couldn't understand why I had a "sticky" throat every morning (ie, the feeling that I had thick, sticky saliva coating my throat), the constant urge to clear my throat, some coughing, horseness, and ear pressure.Kept thinking that I was developing allergies. Only now do I understand that it was most likely the beginning stages of acid reflux. I still have these mild symptoms, though now I also have the others (burning, belching, pressure behind the breat bone, etc).


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Interesting insights from you, Patience. What medication are you on for your reflux?


----------

